#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-08
 * alexneb se va a buscar una taza de leche con galletas .. tostadas.. zumo y algo mas.. XD
 * alexneb va a comer...mmm hambre!!
 * alexneb despierta de la siesta
 * alexneb se va a ver si le han abierto el bar... XD
 * alexneb ahora viene
 * alexneb se va acenar ^^
 * alexneb se va mimir
 * alexneb chau
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches...
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> no uses el otro SergioMeneses :P en quequedamos?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, lo tengo guardado :s se me olvido xD
<SergioMeneses> no te preocupes
<PabloRubianes> jejej
<PabloRubianes> mandaste el mail a la lista>
<PabloRubianes> yo no recibi respuesta del mail que mande...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, nada no envie todavía... acabo de llegar de un parcial... ya me iba a poner en eso :D
<PabloRubianes> como te fue?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jeje super aunq me fastidian esos previos q  los entregan en servilletas
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> y te demoras horas y escribes como loco :s
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-09
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> voy a comer ya vengo!!!
<PabloRubianes> dale
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, volvi
<SergioMeneses> jeje
 * SergioMeneses tenía arta hambre
<PabloRubianes> bueno!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, estas¿?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: si
<PabloRubianes> estoy en reunion de uruguay pero si
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale no hay problema
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: que andas necesitando?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no tranquilo... voy a ponerme a redactar el email para la lista de es-locos
<PabloRubianes> muy bien!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, http://pastebin.com/wyD9re6h
<SergioMeneses> me dice q te parece
<SergioMeneses> y lo envio
<PabloRubianes> entrando
 * SergioMeneses is waiting :D
<PabloRubianes> yo sacaria lo de sitio oficial de documentacion... por lograr tener el sitio doc-es como sitio oficial de documentacion ante la comunidad mundial o algo asi...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ya lo acomodo
<SergioMeneses> algo mas?
<SergioMeneses> algo q agregar?
<PabloRubianes> no todo muy claro
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, oks
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hay invite de paso a la proxima reunión
<SergioMeneses> pero escribo lo de la voz y boto?
<SergioMeneses> voto
<PabloRubianes> si queres is
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, http://pastebin.com/BW27vMHf
<SergioMeneses> ahora?
<PabloRubianes> muy bien!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, oks así se va :D
<SergioMeneses> cuando puedas responde :D
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> m4v, tu también responde :D
 * m4v gives the thumbs up signal
<SergioMeneses> m4v, oks
<SergioMeneses> :D
 * alexneb da los buenos dias
 * alexneb se va a dar un voltio... 
<SergioMeneses> buenos días...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-10
 * alexneb saluda a todo kiski ^^
<SergioMeneses> buenos días...
<alexneb> SergioMeneses,  hola
<SergioMeneses> alexneb, como vas?
<alexneb> bien y tu?
<SergioMeneses> alexneb, bien gracias... aquí adelantando algo de trabajo :D aprovechando q no hay clases en la mañana :D
<alexneb> :D
<alexneb> mañana no hay clases?
<SergioMeneses> alexneb, jeje hoy en la mañana no... pero es en el departamento de sistemas q hay una reunión general jejeje
<alexneb> ahhh
<alexneb> ok
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * alexneb_ se despide de todos...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-11
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches...
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-12
 * alexneb se va a comer.. ñam ñamç
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * alexneb a cenaaaarrr !!!
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-14
 * alexneb se va a ver una peli
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-11-09
<dimitrikz> olaa
<elopio> dimitrikz, hola
